# Persönliche Präferenzen



## Dominik Haubrich (19. März 2003)

Wir möchten mal herausfinden, wie gross die einzelnen Lager auf Tutorials.de sind. Stecken die Grafiker die Webmaster, HTML- und Coding-Freaks in die Tasche oder sieht es vielleicht ganz anders aus? Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Adam Wille (19. März 2003)

Striiiiiiike, klare Führung für's Webmaster-Lager in der 18. Minute, meine Damen und Herren - Geist mit einem unglaublichen Voteball mitten in's Netz!!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. März 2003)

Webmaster kombiniert mit Grafiker, Programmierer und Techniker.

Leidenschaft geht zur Grafik, daher mein Vote für: Grafiker


----------



## Robert Martinu (20. März 2003)

Grafiker/TD/zeitweise Programmierung, aber alles um den Bereich 3D-Grafik


----------



## Avariel (20. März 2003)

Beruflich geh ich momentan eher Richtung Admin/Techniker, Grafikmäßig wenn ich was lernen kann sag ich auch nicht nein, aber zur Entspannung und in allen Lebenslagen gibts nur eins: WEBDESIGN 4 Life!


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2003)

Allrounder - ich kann in gar keinen Bereich was


----------



## Christian Fein (20. März 2003)

Wobei ich Programmierer nicht mit PHP beschreiben würde ....


----------



## Christoph (20. März 2003)

Wohl eher mit Perl und ASP  ;-)

/edit:
Fast hätt ich´s vergessen. Bei Vote ist ein Tippfehler.

Es heisst nicht "Allrounder - von jedem etwas" sondern "Allrounder - von nix eine Ahnung".
So wird ja vorausgesetzt das jeder irgendwas beherrscht...


----------



## caesar (20. März 2003)

also um (m)ein altes thema aufzugreifen:
da derzeit doch die mehrheit von grafikern bestimmt wird, kann man nicht zumindest mal eine (ich versuchs mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) plattform-umfrage durchführen?!

/caesar_


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *Allrounder - ich kann in gar keinen Bereich was *



da schließe ich mich an


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

Jau ! und mit meinem Voteing sind die Allarounder wieder an der Spitze


----------



## Avariel (20. März 2003)

Wenn Hochi nix kann, wo steh ich dann? Ich verfolg den Gedanken jetzt mal nicht weiter - zu deprimierend.... 

Und bevor ich hier die Grafiker-Mehrheit deklariere, würd ich erst mal warten - noch ist Gleichstand zwischen Allrounder, Webmaster und Grafiker. Und die Masse hat noch gar nicht abgestimmt.

\\edit: Hups, plötzlich gehen noch während meines Postings die Allrounder furios in Führung, ein spannendes Match meine Damen und Herren....

\\auch edit: Juhu, sechshundertster Beitrag! *Flasche Sekt aufmach*


----------



## MetallDragon (20. März 2003)

Und mein Voting bringt den Ausgleich für Grafiker.
Jetzt eine Dreierspitze - ein Kopf-an-Kopf-rennen.
Das verspricht spannend zu bleiben...


----------



## Tim C. (20. März 2003)

und mit meiner Wenigkeit ziehen die Allrounder wieder nach vorne. Da ich nirgendwo der totale Spezi bin, aber auf allen Bereichen was mache, trifft das nunmal am ehesten zu.


----------



## caesar (20. März 2003)

köstlich - köstlich ...

formel 1 (es lebe gerhard berger) war nur selten so spannend.

/caesar_


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. März 2003)

Sehr geiler Vote  

aber wäre es möglich, anstatt den RadioButtons lieber Checkboxen zu nehmen, damit eine mehrfach auswahl möglich ist? 

Ich kann mich nämlich nicht festlegen, und muss schweren Herzens als Allrounder voten... 


ciao


----------



## Paradizogeeko (20. März 2003)

ging mir auch so crono.... eigentlich ja webmaster und gfx.. aber da auch php usw....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. März 2003)

Live-Ticker Umfrage-Liga:

"lightbox dribbelt elegant über links, lässt die Verteidigung des FC Programmierer locker hinter sich ..... lightbox nimmt Mass .... SCHUSS .... TOOOOOR, TOOOOOR, TOOOOOR ....!"

Borussia Grafiker gehen verdient mit 11 Punkten in Führung. 


Gruß
dribbelbox


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. März 2003)

muha... ich glaube, ein bereich wurde vergessen: Sportler (Fussball, etc.)  

nee... also, jetzt wo ihr's sagt - hätte eigentlich auch allrounder voten können. aber naja... so was tolles wie php braucht auch bissle unterstützung (und wehe, hier sagt noch einer, das wäre keine richtige programmiersprache!!)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2003)

Allrounder an die Macht 

...wer braucht schon Spezialisten


----------



## Mythos007 (21. März 2003)

ich glaub ich sollte mal die Umfrage ein wenig 
editieren *ggg* hoch lebe die Demokratie !


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. März 2003)

hm..

*meld*
bei meiner wenigkeit funktioniert der Vote nicht, nach absenden erscheint nur eine leere weiße seite, und der vote wurde nicht gezählt.

-> Programmierer..

mfg,
crazy-weasel =)


----------



## Paradizogeeko (21. März 2003)

Ich würd ja mal sagen, dass die Techniker und Admins hier ein wenig untervertreten sind =)

Aber ich glaub die wolln es nur spannend machen und voten alle erst am Schluss (alle auf einmal) und dann gucken wir dumm aus der Wäsche    

... ok nicht wirklich


----------



## Fabian H (21. März 2003)

-> Webdesign

Wobei man sagen muss, dass ich auch einiges (sehr viel) mit PHP mach. Ich würde PHP allerdings zu Webdesignen dazuzählen. (Webdesignen: akllgemein Homepages machen, dazu gehärt das Design ganauso dazu wie der Code)


----------



## Axel007 (21. März 2003)

Von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung, aber davon jede Menge.  
Ich zähle mich zum letzteren Truppenteil 

Axel


----------



## Christoph (21. März 2003)

UND DIE MASSE JUBELT


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

und grosse trauer im mittelfeld des fc grafik ...

http://www.citychurch.ch/connection2god/trauer.php


----------



## DarkAngel (21. März 2003)

Da sag ich doch nur es leben die allrounder

egal... schoene gruesse aus Canada wos endlich ma waermer wird =)


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. März 2003)

60 von 10,015 wo bleiben die anderen 9,055?


----------



## Kind der Sonne (23. März 2003)

Seid doch nicht alle so bescheiden!

Ich kann zwar auch nix, aber ich tue so!

;-)


----------



## galdasc (23. März 2003)

steigen sie ein, machen sie mit...das macht spaß, das macht freude...klicken sie nur einmal auf Programmierer...





(wir kriegen sie noch alle...;-))


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. März 2003)

...und wieder ein Strike für die Programmiererfraktion...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Zorck (27. März 2003)

Nun also der Ausgleich für die Programmieren!!
Wahnsinn!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. März 2003)

Wow, 0 Stimmen auf Admin, hätte ich vieleicht doch dafür voten sollen, auch wenn ich nur zwei mittelkleine Netzwerke-Systeme ( Windooof & Novell ) warte!

(das heißt Fehler einbauen, wenn das System ausversehen mal läuft...)


----------



## einfachso (27. März 2003)

Huuuuuh, 
kann es sein, das ich der einzigste Admin bin, der hierher gestolpert kommt??? Wir Admins werden doch nicht aussterben?!

Also ich bin mit meinem Adminposten (Unix/AIX/Solaris) zufrieden ... da hat man auch coding dabei (mehr C/C++ und Shell als PHP)

bye
einfachso


----------



## MetallDragon (2. April 2003)

GoGoGo...
Grafiker vor !!!

Wir lassen uns doch nicht von diesem Programmierern den Rang ablaufen...


----------



## Paradizogeeko (3. April 2003)

und noch 2 meter bis zum ziel - die allarounder machen das rennen


----------



## Christian Fein (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von einfachso _
> *Huuuuuh,
> kann es sein, das ich der einzigste Admin bin, der hierher gestolpert kommt??? Wir Admins werden doch nicht aussterben?!
> 
> ...



Nein stibst nicht aus, 
bei mir ists umgekehrt,
ich bin Programmierer, der aber  auch das Firmennetzwerk administriert 

so gesehen bist du nicht ganz allein. (habe dennoch programmierer angeklickt)


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Also da bin ich ja zufrieden! Habe mal Allround angeklickt und was sehe ich als Ergebniss, das, was ich unter mein Allround-Gebiet fasse, wird dominiert. Und die beiden Sachen die ich gar nicht mache, sind auch nur mit 2 bzw. 1 Person vertreten!!!

Tja, Techniker und Admins sind halt die Leute, die in sich gekehrt irgendwo in dunklen lauten Räumen sitzen und alles versuchen selber rauszufinden als kompetente Mitstreiter zu fragen ! Nicht ganz so ernst nehmen bitte!


----------



## Pencil (7. April 2003)

bin eher der html typ

hope i helped


----------



## JohannesR (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von einfachso _
> *Huuuuuh,
> kann es sein, das ich der einzigste Admin bin, der hierher gestolpert kommt??? Wir Admins werden doch nicht aussterben?!
> 
> ...



einzige ... 
btw, 50 für "Programmieren", "Programmieren" liegt vor "Grafik" *Jubelfreu*


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

wenn man bedenkt, dass schon 812 personen draufgeschaut haben, aber erst 194 voteten, lässt die effizienz schon zu wünschen übrig.

also grafiker und möchtegerne grafiker. lasst euch nicht so lange bitten...

/caesar_


----------



## SprotteSH (11. April 2003)

Ich weiß, daß ich nix kann!  ;-)


----------



## Adam Wille (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von caesar _
> *wenn man bedenkt, dass schon 812 personen draufgeschaut haben, aber erst 194 voteten, lässt die effizienz schon zu wünschen übrig.
> *


812 Thread-Impressions sind etwas anderes als 812 verschiedene Poster. 

194 übertrifft btw. meine subjektiv geschätzte Zahl der postenden User auf dem Board. 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *812 Thread-Impressions sind etwas anderes als 812 verschiedene Poster.
> 
> 194 übertrifft btw. meine subjektiv geschätzte Zahl der postenden User auf dem Board.
> ...



Bei (Schätzzahl /nicht nachgezählt) 30 aktiven Postern in diesem Thread, bekommt jeder dieser 30 eine Mail bei einer neuen Antwort, wenn jetzt von den 30, auch nur 20 den Thread wiederbesuchen, beim mfang einer Mail, kommt zimlich schnell ein hohe Zahl an Visits zustande...

..zuviel nur zu meiner Theroie und als erklärende Anmerkung!


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. April 2003)

seit wann bekommt man denn eine mail bei neuen beiträgen? das ist mir neu. oder muss man das im control center einstellen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *seit wann bekommt man denn eine mail bei neuen beiträgen? das ist mir neu. oder muss man das im control center einstellen? *



Also ich bekomm bei einem Reply immer eine Email - gerade warens 16 
schau mal in den Optionen bei "'eMail Benachrichtigung' standardmässig aktivieren"


ciao


----------



## Mariposso (16. April 2003)

Die Fragestellung geht irgendwie an der Realität vorbei.

Dies läßt u.U. Rückschlüsse auf den Ersteller zu, auf jeden Fall könnt ihr im Prinzip die Auswertung gleich auf den Müll werfen.

Wenn ich allein mein Berufsbild heranziehe, dann kann ich quasi nicht teilnehmen an der Umfrage!

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## noxid`- (29. April 2003)

@ Holyfly: Meiner Meinung nach hätte mans auch besser in die Webmastersparte packen können, dementsprechend wäre dann auch der Poll anders ausgefallen 

Also ich war auchn bischen zerissen...


----------



## Badmaster (4. Mai 2003)

konnte mich nicht zwischen coder und admin entscheiden also alrounder (da html auhc noch dazu kommt aber ned sooooo geil is  )


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. Mai 2003)

ja.. allrounder würd ich sagen... ich kann alles, nur nix richtig


----------



## Spinnaker (23. Mai 2003)

Für mich als Casemodder, würd ich sagen das Hardware am ehesten zutrifft.


----------



## sam (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spinnaker _
> *Für mich als Casemodder, würd ich sagen das Hardware am ehesten zutrifft. *


ohne bilder von deinem case glaub ich 
dir das aber nicht


----------



## SELLOSO (11. Juni 2003)

Da ich mich mit allem sehr intensiv beschäftige, bis auf die Hardware, habe ich mich auch für den Allrounder entschieden.

Bis denn dann
Selloso


----------



## theionisator (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Wobei ich Programmierer nicht mit PHP beschreiben würde .... *




ich würd sagen jeder fängt mal an, auch mit php kann man proggn lernen


----------



## daleIlowmo (21. August 2003)

allrounder ...


ich verstehe von allem etwas...
aber von nichts genug...


----------



## RedSnow (5. November 2003)

grafikerin eher.. aber merke gerade das mir actionscript auch spaß macht. das gehört ja auch an bissel zum programmieren dazu. btw hab ich aber vor auch allrounderin zu werden  . eins nach dem anderen aber erstmal *grins*


----------



## TheManWho (5. November 2003)

worunter fallen denn die db-admins oder sind die hier nicht erwünscht?
ich hab jetzt mal bei admins geklickt


----------



## MasterJM (6. Februar 2004)

Habe Allround genommen:

Grafiker 
War sicher mal besser, ich kann einige Sachen,
würd mich aber persönlich nie als Grafiker bezeichnen.

Webmaster (HTML etc.)
Ja, das war / bin ich, zum Teil auch
in richtigen Deutschen / Europäischen Graden 

Programmierer (PHP, etc.)
Erstmal PHP ist für mich nicht programmieren 
Ich selber programmiere seit 4~5 Jahren
fast gar nicht mehr.
Früher alles von TP, C, über Fortran und Prolog bis Assembler.

Administrator 
Eher weniger, eher zum privaten Zwecke
einige Shells / Boxen 

Techniker (Netzwerke, Hardware etc.)  
Um mich das zu schimpfen sind meine Zwecke zu privat 

MfG JM


----------



## Rollo (8. Februar 2004)

ich hab jetzt bei grafiker geklickt, weil ich mich am meisten damit beschäftige. doch genauso ist html ein wesentlicher bestandteil meiner arbeit und natürlich freizeit. und als allrounder kann ich nicht gelten da ich keine kentnisse in php habe und als admin kann ich mich auch nicht sehen. also eher der grafiker


----------



## Nowic (3. März 2004)

Mein portfolio:

->>> www.3dgraphicdesign.ch <<<-


----------



## itseit (20. Juni 2004)

Ich finde es schade das man nicht mehrer sachen anklicken kann, denn zu webseiten gehört html und php sowie grafik gleichermassen dazu.


----------



## HeikoE (20. Juli 2004)

BIßchen von allem, aber Hauptsache ist Java und HTML


----------



## Morph (3. September 2004)

Programmierer ... denk' ich ... auch wenn ich (noch) ned grad nen Guru in Java, C, C++, C#, ASP und (ich nenns trotzdem mal) PHP bin 

lg, Morph


----------



## Alex Duschek (3. September 2004)

Also ich bezeichne mich als Allrounder,ich kann von allem etwas.Vom einen mehr (Grafik,OS,Hardware),vom anderen weniger (Proggen,HTML),aber ich hab mich schon mit allem beschäftigt


----------



## mhribernik (3. September 2004)

Grafiker vor!


----------



## smo da man (19. November 2004)

Ich würde mich auch zu den Allroundern zählen. 

Von allem etwas. 
Aber am liebsten programmier ich mit PHP.


----------

